# so upset



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

After having a long chat with my boyfriend we have decided we must find Thumper a new home and i am completely devastated by the decision but i know it's for the best for her i just feel sooo awful about it :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh I'm really sorry hun, what a crap desicion to have to make, 
Clare xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Oh I'm really sorry hun, what a crap desicion to have to make,
> Clare xx


i know i just feel awful and so guilty apart of me is thinking just keep her but i know it wouldn't be right or fair on her


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh no, why have you made this decission?

What kind of bun and what location are you just in case anyone can help x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

frags said:


> oh no, why have you made this decission?
> 
> What kind of bun and what location are you just in case anyone can help x


we both feel like we're just not giving her the attention she needs at the moment and we got a letter today about our home and we might have to move (its not a deffinate thing but might) so we're under a lot of stress i know you could say well why not get rid of the other animals but if anything happens i have a friend that would happily look after my pets for a bit till i got sorted but she doesn't like rabbits and like i said she just isn't getting the attention she deserves (im not putting this well i know but im struggling to find the right ways to put it) , she's a house bunny but has previously been in a hutch outside, my boyfriend got her due to her previous owner over breeding from her she was just having litter after litter but she is in perfect health, not to sure what bun she is have attached a picture of her, i can't even remember how old she is!! but i will find out think shes about a year maybe a bit more


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

GOOD NEWS after many tears my boyfriend has said we will convert a room that is under the stairs (which is spacious and quite nice) to be the rabbit room and will still hopefully be getting a friend for her once it's done  so have removed a advert i put up for a new home for her and starting on the room tuesday once we know whats happening with our home if we do have to move we're hoping my boyfriends will look after her till we sort something permanent out for us and the pets


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats great news! Keep us posted with pics one her room is all sorted


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i will, not to sure what we actually should put in the bunny room though :s


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thumper has to go after all not sure where to advertise her or anything though


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Why have you changed your mind again? I take it shes not neutered? Has she had her vaccinations? If you want i can see if a rescue could take her in near you. Otherwise you can advertise her through a rescue site linked in my signature below, theres also a forum there that has a 'in need' section to appeal for buns needing homes.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

hi i am looking for a wife for my boo. i am looking for a female small rabbit to live as a house rabbit with him.

if you have decided to rehome her please can you give me some details like her age, if she is vaccinated, spayed etc?

i am in sheffield so not that far away from you.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> hi i am looking for a wife for my boo. i am looking for a female small rabbit to live as a house rabbit with him.
> 
> if you have decided to rehome her please can you give me some details like her age, if she is vaccinated, spayed etc?
> 
> i am in sheffield so not that far away from you.


reason i have to get rid along with several of my other animals is due to my landlord i can assure you i am devastated about this and honestly thought we could keep her but after a talk with my landlord we just cannot, we ourselves might even have to be finding somewhere to live. she is vaccinated but not spayed as i got her not so long ago of a guy who over bred her.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

crofty said:


> Why have you changed your mind again? I take it shes not neutered? Has she had her vaccinations? If you want i can see if a rescue could take her in near you. Otherwise you can advertise her through a rescue site linked in my signature below, theres also a forum there that has a 'in need' section to appeal for buns needing homes.


i have a friend that MIGHT be able to take her but i won't know till about 3.30, if she can't i will go on the link on your signature thank you. no she isn't neutered as to be honest we've had her on her own as a house rabbit and was waiting till we sorted a rabbit room out till we got her done.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

How come your landlord will let you keep all the other animals bar the bunny?? Surely he wouldnt notice one more . . . .


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> reason i have to get rid along with several of my other animals is due to my landlord i can assure you i am devastated about this and honestly thought we could keep her but after a talk with my landlord we just cannot, we ourselves might even have to be finding somewhere to live. she is vaccinated but not spayed as i got her not so long ago of a guy who over bred her.


would you consider getting her spayed before you re homed her?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> i have a friend that MIGHT be able to take her but i won't know till about 3.30, if she can't i will go on the link on your signature thank you. no she isn't neutered as to be honest we've had her on her own as a house rabbit and was waiting till we sorted a rabbit room out till we got her done.


Does should be spayed anyway to prevent cancer of the uterus, 80% of unspayed does develop this. Can you not find a place where they accept animals? If its your current landlord did you not get permssion first sorry im just abit confused?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> How come your landlord will let you keep all the other animals bar the bunny?? Surely he wouldnt notice one more . . . .


its a long story really he isn't letting us keep all the others and we had a agreement i could have my animals aslong as any damage made by them is paid for by myself which i agreed to, he's had a complaint from someone apparently and has now said he wants to go back to me just having one animal, as i never got the agreement in writing in my tenancy agreement i pretty much set myself up for this, moving really isn't an option right now as i can't afford to,


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> would you consider getting her spayed before you re homed her?


i would yes


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh you poor thing!! Sods that complained!!!! Wish people would leave other people alone!! What are you doing with your dogs? and which animal are you keeping? This is an awful stesful situation for you!! I am sorry to hear you have to go through this!! Shame you cant just move, if everything is nice and clean in the place can you not just get the deposit back and use that for a new place?


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i would yes


well let me know if your friend doesnt want her. i cant do anything until next weekend though as im going to new york on wednesday for a week.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> its a long story really he isn't letting us keep all the others and we had a agreement i could have my animals aslong as any damage made by them is paid for by myself which i agreed to, he's had a complaint from someone apparently and has now said he wants to go back to me just having one animal, as i never got the agreement in writing in my tenancy agreement i pretty much set myself up for this, moving really isn't an option right now as i can't afford to,


Are renting through an agent? If he's verbally agreed and theres nothing in your tendancy agreement to say you cant have pets he cant do that.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

crofty said:


> Are renting through an agent? If he's verbally agreed and theres nothing in your tendancy agreement to say you cant have pets he cant do that.


in our tenancy it says we can have one pet if we want more we have to ask permission, his attitude was 'right well i'll tell you what you can have the animals aslong as you pay for any damage they make' but nothing was ever written down my own fault i know i feel awful, we're going to have a word with my bfs parents as its there friend we're renting of and see if they can have a word with him


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Oh you poor thing!! Sods that complained!!!! Wish people would leave other people alone!! What are you doing with your dogs? and which animal are you keeping? This is an awful stesful situation for you!! I am sorry to hear you have to go through this!! Shame you cant just move, if everything is nice and clean in the place can you not just get the deposit back and use that for a new place?


i know i know who it is aswell but it won't help matters by going round and gobbing of. Dogs we're unsure of, my bf had some sort of agreement with the rspca that if he wanted rid of Max then he was returned back to them? but he's 8 years old and when stressed flairs his skin condition up so i don't think we could get rid of Max i wish we could just move tbh, doubt we'd get our deposit back theres a hole in the wall not a big one caused from a drunken night out with friends last year not sure if i could seal it up and re-wallpaper over it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> in our tenancy it says we can have one pet if we want more we have to ask permission, his attitude was 'right well i'll tell you what you can have the animals aslong as you pay for any damage they make' but nothing was ever written down my own fault i know i feel awful, we're going to have a word with my bfs parents as its there friend we're renting of and see if they can have a word with him


You need to speak to someone and find out what your rights are, i dont think he can just chuck you out, as long as you havent damaged the property.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

crofty said:


> You need to speak to someone and find out what your rights are, i dont think he can just chuck you out, as long as you havent damaged the property.


If your contract is ended/is about to end then he must give you 1 months (written) notice that he wants the property back.

If you have signed to say you are only allowed 1 pet then techically you are breaking the terms of the contract. this does not mean he automatically has rights to throw you out though.

did you sign a section 21 with your contract?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Aso does it say he can verbally agree to you having more pets?


----------

